# Nizza - PSG: 2-1: Video, Gol e Highlights



## admin (1 Dicembre 2012)

*Nizza PSG 2-1* del 1 Dicembre 2012. Un gol di *Ibrahimovic* non evita la sconfitta al PSG, che ora è a -5 dalla capolista Lione

*Video* da *Youtube

Punizione di Ibra a 180 Km/h! 

*


----------



## Graxx (1 Dicembre 2012)

mi sembrano troppi 180 km/h...esagerati...ma che gol che ha fatto zlatan...fenomeno...


----------



## Harvey (1 Dicembre 2012)

Da quando è entrato Pastore hanno fatto schifo, non so prima perchè ho acceso in quel momento per il semplice fatto che avevo l'x2 sulla schedina... Ha rischiato pure il rosso Ibra, ammonito per uno scontro a palla lontana quando tutti si aspettavano l'espulsione...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Dicembre 2012)

daje Nizza!!! simpatizzo Nizza da sempre
grandissima botta del solito Zlatan!


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Dicembre 2012)

secondo me ci sono 180, non avevo mai visto un tiro cosi veloce, mamma mia


----------



## Butcher (2 Dicembre 2012)

Il video non funge più.


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Dicembre 2012)

Se il PSG non vincesse il campionato, godrei alla faccia di tutti, tranne quella di Ancelotti.


----------



## Livestrong (2 Dicembre 2012)

Ancelotti


----------



## Jino (2 Dicembre 2012)

Mah, dare tutta la colpa ad Ancelotti mi pare eccessivo. Non è che spendere tutti quei soldi sia sinonimo di vittoria sicura, dipende come li spendi. Se invece di prendere qualche giocatore offensivo li avessero presi per un centrocampista forte o un difensore forte. 

Guardate che ha un centrocampo assai mediocre il PSG, per non parlare della difesa che secondo me è tutt'altro che forte. 

E adesso hanno speso oltre 40mln per Lucas, altro giocatore offensivo, senza pensare che i limiti sono evidentemente da un'altra parte.


----------



## admin (2 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mah, dare tutta la colpa ad Ancelotti mi pare eccessivo. Non è che spendere tutti quei soldi sia sinonimo di vittoria sicura, dipende come li spendi. Se invece di prendere qualche giocatore offensivo li avessero presi per un centrocampista forte o un difensore forte.
> 
> Guardate che ha un centrocampo assai mediocre il PSG, per non parlare della difesa che secondo me è tutt'altro che forte.
> 
> E adesso hanno speso oltre 40mln per Lucas, altro giocatore offensivo, senza pensare che i limiti sono evidentemente da un'altra parte.



Dai Jino, non scherziamo. Parliamo della Ligue 1. Un allenatore normale (non bravo, normale) vincerebbe con 20 punti di distacco. Minimo!


----------



## Alex (2 Dicembre 2012)

io ero allo stadio e ho visto una partita imbarazzante per più di 70 minuti. Il nizza ha giocato meglio del psg che sembrava una squadra di 11 giocatori messi in campo per caso. Che pena che mi hanno fatto thiago e ibra, vedendoli giocare in una squadra senza alcun tipo di organizzazione e in un campionato che mi sembra altamente mediocre.


----------



## drama 84 (2 Dicembre 2012)

se Ancelotti non vince neanche con sto squadrone pero...


----------



## Albijol (2 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dai Jino, non scherziamo. Parliamo della Ligue 1. Un allenatore normale (non bravo, normale) vincerebbe con 20 punti di distacco. Minimo!



Infatti l'anno scorso un'allenatore sconosciuto RANDOM come Kombuoaré lo stava vincendo tranquillamente il campionato. Poi arrivò Carlò "io faccio schifo in campionato" Ancelotti e sappiamo tutti come è andata a finire.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Dicembre 2012)

Dai che ce la fa Anelotti a perderlo sto campionato


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Dicembre 2012)

Ahahah Mortazza 



Comunque anche se perde fatico a vedere partite e spezzoni del PSG, mi fa male il cuore.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Dicembre 2012)

non ha attenuanti ancelotti, non scherziamo. 

posso capire mancini, che nonostante i miliardi spesi gioca in un campionato competitivo, ma ancelotti già con i soli ibra e thiago dovrebbe vincerlo in carrozza. 
persino allegri c'è riuscito con quei 2.


----------

